# ordine degli aggettivi



## Paulfromitaly

Voglio approfittare della conoscenza della lingua italiana che qualcuno ha dimostrato di avere per fare una domanda:
esiste in italiano una qualche regola o perlomeno buona norma per scegliere dove posizionare gli aggettivi in una frase? Qualcosa di simile all' Inglese?
esempio preso da un quotidiano "...da lui innocenti iniziative incontrollabili" : (si parla del simpatico Meani, dirigente accompagnatore del Milan che, secondo i legali della citata società, contattava gli arbitri non tanto per avvantaggiare il Milan stesso, ma per il semplice piacere personale di farlo..).
Sarebbe stato ugualmente corretto scrivere "incontrollabili iniziative innocenti" ?


----------



## vannaquimis

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Voglio approfittare della conoscenza della lingua italiana che qualcuno ha dimostrato di avere per fare una domanda:
> esiste in italiano una qualche regola o perlomeno buona norma per scegliere dove posizionare gli aggettivi in una frase? Qualcosa di simile all' Inglese?
> esempio preso da un quotidiano "...da lui innocenti iniziative incontrollabili" : (si parla del simpatico Meani, dirigente accompagnatore del Milan che, secondo i legali della citata società, contattava gli arbitri non tanto per avvantaggiare il Milan stesso, ma per il semplice piacere personale di farlo..).
> Sarebbe stato ugualmente corretto scrivere "incontrollabili iniziative innocenti" ?


 
Ciao,
mentre la posizione degli aggettivi in inglese è fissa (nel senso che non puoi spostarli a piacimento) in italiano non esiste una regola del genere. Però bada che posizionando un aggettivo prima o dopo dai al sostantivo un significato diverso. Per esempio:

"Una piccola bambina"
"una bambina piccola"
Nel primo caso si evidenzia la natura innocente, delicata, dolce della bambina; nel secondo caso si sottolinea la statura della bambina o l'età.

Nell'esempio che fai tu si dà risalto innanzitutto (nel primo caso) all'innocenza delle iniziative mentre nel secondo caso le iniziative sono incontrollabili quindi hanno un significato peggiorativo rispetto al primo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

vannaquimis said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> mentre la posizione degli aggettivi in inglese è fissa (nel senso che non puoi spostarli a piacimento) in italiano non esiste una regola del genere. Però bada che posizionando un aggettivo prima o dopo dai al sostantivo un significato diverso. Per esempio:
> 
> "Una piccola bambina"
> "una bambina piccola"
> Nel primo caso si evidenzia la natura innocente, delicata, dolce della bambina; nel secondo caso si sottolinea la statura della bambina o l'età.
> 
> Nell'esempio che fai tu si dà risalto innanzitutto (nel primo caso) all'innocenza delle iniziative mentre nel secondo caso le iniziative sono incontrollabili quindi hanno un significato peggiorativo rispetto al primo.



Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## mertigo

Ciao tutti.

Voglio domandare una cosa sulle disposizioni dei aggettivi nella frase.

Per esempio diciamo cosi: _Noi abbiamo una casa grande._
 "Grande" è alla fine.

E sbagliamo se diciamo cosi??: _Noi abbiamo una grande casa!

_E anche dobbiamo dire "_Marco ha un grande problema_" o "Marco ha un problema grande"

Quale è il vero? Se entrambi sono veri che cosa la differenca nel significato?

grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

Nel caso della casa il significato cambia:
- una casa grande = grande di dimensioni; 
- una grande casa = grande in senso figurato, una gran bella casa.

Nel caso del problema il significato non cambia, perché il problema non ha comunque una dimensione fisica. In ogni caso, si usa prevalentemente la prima (un grande problema).


----------



## ursu-lab

Paulfromitaly said:


> Voglio approfittare della conoscenza della lingua italiana che qualcuno ha dimostrato di avere per fare una domanda:
> esiste in italiano una qualche regola o perlomeno buona norma per scegliere dove posizionare gli aggettivi in una frase? Qualcosa di simile all' Inglese?
> esempio preso da un quotidiano "...da lui innocenti iniziative incontrollabili" : (si parla del simpatico Meani, dirigente accompagnatore del Milan che, secondo i legali della citata società, contattava gli arbitri non tanto per avvantaggiare il Milan stesso, ma per il semplice piacere personale di farlo..).
> Sarebbe stato ugualmente corretto scrivere "incontrollabili iniziative innocenti" ?




Secondo me no, perché "innocenti" non solo esprime un giudizio soggettivo a cui si vuole dare maggiore enfasi (anche in senso ironico  ) e per questo viene posto all'inizio, ma si riferisce a *tutto quello che segue*, e cioè a [nome*+*aggettivo1] (iniziative incontrollabili), dove l'agg1 viene considerato più oggettivo/descrittivo ma *solo del nome*. Se li considerassi alla pari, cioè entrambi riferiti solo al nome, potresti scrivere anche "iniziative innocenti *e* incontrollabili" o "iniziative incontrollabili *e* innocenti". Ma non avrebbe la stessa sfumatura. 

Riassumendo, scritto "innocenti iniziative incontrollabili" vuol dire che "le iniziative incontrollabili *non hanno avuto effetti dannosi*". Mentre nel caso di "incontrollabili iniziative innocenti" stai dicendo che delle iniziative innocenti (cioè, fatte senza cattive intenzioni) sono incontrollabili. E quindi non si sa che effetti potrebbero avere.
C'è una bella differenza... 

Sempre secondo me (ma è solo un'ipotesi... ), nel momento in cui lo metti prima del [nome+aggettivo1], automaticamente diventa attributo di *entrambi*, come in matematica una moltiplicazione di più numeri dentro una parentesi: 4(n·5) non ha lo stesso valore di n·(5+4) ...

Nell'esempio successivo del tuo testo, "il semplice piacere personale", "piacere personale" è senz'altro da considerare come un "blocco" unico, per cui "semplice" deve per forza precederlo.
Almeno, se scrivessi "piacere semplice *e* personale" avrebbe un altro significato, mentre "personale piacere semplice" sarebbe direttamente assurdo.


----------



## ninux

mi veniva in mente quella pubblicità del pennello,
dove c'era un pittore con un enorme pennello sulla schiena mentre guidava la bicicletta.
Una voce fuori campo gli diceva: "Dove vai con quel pennello grande? C'è bisogno di un gran pennello!" o qualcosa del genere...
Ovviamente come nell'esempio di infinite il significato cambia...


----------



## francisgranada

Vorrei aggiungere solo qualche "quasi regola"_, _che credo )) possa essere utile ai non italiani (o a quelli di cui lingua materna non è d'origine romanica). 

*1.* Quando l'aggettivo è in posizione _attributiva_ (prima del sostantivo), ha spesso un valore, diciamo, "esornativo". Con altre parole, esprime o denota una qualità "ovvia", o quasi ovvia, oppure una qualità che uno potrebbe anche "aspettare". Esempi:

_l'azzurro mare_, _la bianca neve_,_ una bella ragazza_, _un piccolo bambino_ ... 

*2.* Quando l'aggettivo è in posizione _appositiva_ (dopo il sostantivo), _normalmente _ha un valore più "concreto", che si vuole esprimere o sottolineare. Con altre parole, denota una delle qualità _concrete_ (sia "ovvie" che meno) in un contesto _concreto_. Esempi:

_il mare azzurro (non "grigio" come di solito...), il mare verde (per causa delle alghe ...), il mare caldo (non freddo come ieri...). _

*3.* Quando l'aggettivo usato col sostantivo a cui si riferisce, può avere anche un significato _figurato_, allora nel caso del senso _figurato_ si trova regolarmente in posizione _attributiva_ (prima del sostantivo), mentre nel caso del senso _concreto_ si trova in posizione _appositiva_ (dopo il sostantivo). Esempi:

un _povero_ ragazzo (_povero_ nel senso figurato: sfortunato, infelice, triste, orfano ....) 
un ragazzo _povero_ (_povero_ nel senso concreto, come opposito di _ricco_: non ha soldi...) 

un _grande_ uomo (_grande_ nel senso figurato: ha delle qualità eccezionali, p.e. il carisma e la bontà di Giovanni Paolo II ...)
un uomo _grande_ (_grande_ nel senso concreto: è troppo alto, pesante ... nel senso fisico)

(correggetemi tranquillamente ... )


----------



## ninux

francisgranada said:


> Vorrei aggiungere solo qualche "quasi regola"_, _che credo )) possa essere utile ai non italiani (o a quelli di cui lingua materna non è d'origine romanica).


Mi sa che è utile *anche agli italiani*


----------



## Necsus

L'argomento è stato trattato anche nella discussione 'Posizione aggettivo'.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, ninux.
Complimenti per il tuo italiano.
Mi permetto di segnalarti soltanto, a mo' di "limatura":
" ... ... o a quelli la cui lingua materna non è neolatina/d'origine romanza..."

Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... o a quelli la cui lingua materna non è neolatina/d'origine romanza..."


 
Grazie per la correzione.

(il termine _romanica_ l'ho usato invece di _romanza,_ pensando che potrebbe essere più "comprensibile" o univoco per un non madrelingua che non è assai familiare con la terminologia linguistica ).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Capisco la tua preoccupazione e apprezzo la tua delicatezza , ma purtroppo "romanica" -- che è certamente più conosciuto di "romanza"-- è normalmente associato all'architettura.
Forse la miglio cosa è proprio "neolatina". 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Capisco la tua preoccupazione e apprezzo la tua delicatezza , ma purtroppo "romanica" -- che è certamente più conosciuto di "romanza"-- è normalmente associato all'architettura.
> Forse la miglio cosa è proprio "neolatina".
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS


 
Grazie .... Hai perfettamente ragione, il termine _neolatino_ sia nell'italiano che in altre lingue è del tutto univoco. 

Cari saluti anche a te
Francis


----------



## ninux

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, ninux.
> Complimenti per il tuo italiano.
> Mi permetto di segnalarti soltanto, a mo' di "limatura":
> " ... ... o a quelli la cui lingua materna non è neolatina/d'origine romanza..."
> 
> Cari saluti.
> GS


  Grazie per i complimenti per il mio italiano Giorgio, a volte penso che sia pessimo... 
Anche se credo che abbia confuso la persona di riferimento.
Ribadisco i complimenti a Francis per il suo italiano!


----------



## francisgranada

ninux said:


> Grazie per i complimenti per il mio italiano Giorgio, a volte penso che sia pessimo...
> Anche se credo che abbia confuso la persona di riferimento.
> Ribadisco i complimenti a Francis per il suo italiano!


 
Io, invece, sono pienamente d'accordo con Giorgio per quanto riguarda la qualità del tuo italiano .... 

Comunque, grazie per i complimenti .


----------



## Passante

Secondo me avete tralasciato solo la distinzione fra i vari aggettivi che può anche obbligare la posizione ove metterlo rispetto al termine a cui è riferito. Essi sono:qualificativi e determinativi che nello specifico sono possessivi, dimostrativi, indefiniti, interrogativi ed esclamativi, numerali, relativi.
Inoltre vi invito a leggere il seguente link è molto stringato e non certo onnicomprensivo, ma secondo me interessante http://www.italica.rai.it/principali/lingua/grammar/more/agg_colloc.htm
come leggerete non tutti gli aggettivi qualificativi se spostati prima o dopo cambiano il significato della frase o la sua possibile interpretazione esempio:
con uno sguardo assente mi rispose di sì
con un assente sguardo mi rispose di sì
è assolutamente indifferente (se non per questioni stilistiche) dove posiziono l'aggettivo visto che non cambia il significato o la possibile interpretazione, sempre che non abbia commesso errori/orrori visto che già a quest'ora comincio ad essere cotta e 'buona' da letto....


----------



## mertigo

grazie tanto per i vostri aiuti. Specialmente Francisgranada per spiegare e Passante per il link.


----------



## Sempervirens

Credo che quando un nome viene modificato da un aggettivo in funzione vicaria quest'ultimo debba essere posto davanti al nome. 

Ho fatto un *bel *pezzo di strada.  Qui invece dell'aggettivo bello potremmo metterci lungo.

Per maggiori riferimenti> http://nencioni.sns.it/fileadmin/template/allegati/QuesitiRisposte/2000_21/2000_21_Risposta_9.pdf

S.V


----------



## dôghen

Paulfromitaly said:


> Voglio approfittare della conoscenza della lingua italiana che qualcuno ha dimostrato di avere per fare una domanda:
> esiste in italiano una qualche regola o perlomeno buona norma per scegliere dove posizionare gli aggettivi in una frase? Qualcosa di simile all' Inglese?
> esempio preso da un quotidiano "...da lui innocenti iniziative incontrollabili" : (si parla del simpatico Meani, dirigente accompagnatore del Milan che, secondo i legali della citata società, contattava gli arbitri non tanto per avvantaggiare il Milan stesso, ma per il semplice piacere personale di farlo..).
> Sarebbe stato ugualmente corretto scrivere "incontrollabili iniziative innocenti" ?



Ciao provo anch'io a fare alcune considerazioni, l'argomento è interessante e ringrazio Paul per averlo proposto, molte delle spiegazioni lette fin qui sono state istruttive e anche i link sono stati di grande utilità (a tutti credo).
Sulla posizione dell'aggettivo qualificativo e sulla sua mobilità non credo che sia necessario aggiungere altro a quanto già detto, è una particolarità dell'italiano non del tutto facile da descrivere (i madrelingua la apprendono in maniera automatica ma poi hanno difficoltà a spiegarla e spiegarsela) ma è stata chiarita a sufficienza. 

Vorrei tornare all'argomento di partenza del thread piuttosto, che anch'esso non è banale e forse persino più complicato da spiegare. Come si comportano gli aggettivi quando sono più di uno? Che collocazione gli diamo e perché? Cambia il loro significato a seconda della posizione che assumono? Ovviamente sì, ma come?



> Nell'esempio che fai tu si dà risalto innanzitutto (nel primo caso) all'innocenza delle iniziative mentre nel secondo caso le iniziative sono incontrollabili quindi hanno un significato peggiorativo rispetto al primo.



Vannaquinis ha dato una prima interpretazione, secondo me (e anche secondo Paul) corretta.



> Secondo me no, perché "innocenti" non solo esprime un giudizio soggettivo a cui si vuole dare maggiore enfasi (anche in senso ironico  ) e per questo viene posto all'inizio, ma si riferisce a tutto quello che segue, e cioè a [nome+aggettivo1] (iniziative incontrollabili), dove l'agg1 viene considerato più oggettivo/descrittivo ma solo del nome. Se li considerassi alla pari, cioè entrambi riferiti solo al nome, potresti scrivere anche "iniziative innocenti e incontrollabili" o "iniziative incontrollabili e innocenti". Ma non avrebbe la stessa sfumatura.



ursu-lab fa anche di più: dando la stessa interpretazione, ce la spiega dicendo che il _primo _aggettivo si riferisce a _entrambi _(nome+ agg.) quelli che seguono e ne diventa attributo.

ursu-lab introduce qui, secondo me, un concetto fondamentale per comprendere il funzionamento di questa costruzione, quello della _segmentazione _della frase in unità distinte dal punto di vista composizionale della frase.
Sappiamo che in presenza di due aggettivi uno va anteposto e uno posposto al sostantivo di riferimento. La presenza di due aggettivi però è già un primo segnale di marcatezza stilistica per cui assistiamo al classico _spostamento a sinistra" _dell'unità rematica, del "nuovo" della frase. Nella frase di Paul "iniziative incontrollabili" e "piacere personale" (come ha intuito alla perfezione ursu-lab) sono il "tema" della frase e funzionano come un unico elemento frasale "modificato" da un attributo ulteriore, il "rema", che è anteposto perché la frase è marcata stilisticamente. 
Quasi tutti i parlanti sono in grado di usare in maniera intuitiva questo tipo di costruzione, ancorché complessa, ma credo che, appunto, la "regola" che cercava Paul quando ci ha posto la domanda la possiamo indicare come una regola _compositiva _per cui i parlanti selezionano l'ordine degli aggettivi a seconda del grado di marcatezza della frase mettendo prima (_collocando a sinistra_) il "nuovo" rispetto al "dato".


----------



## francisgranada

dôghen said:


> ...  ursu-lab fa anche di più: dando la stessa interpretazione, ce la spiega dicendo che il _primo _aggettivo si riferisce a _entrambi _(nome+ agg.) quelli che seguono e ne diventa attributo. ursu-lab introduce qui, secondo me, un concetto fondamentale ...


Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Un esempio semplice:

 "Pirandello è un famoso scrittore italiano". 
"Matematicamente" scrivendo: _famoso (scrittore italiano). _Cioè, abbiamo uno "_scrittore italiano"_ che è "_famoso".
_


> Sappiamo che in presenza di due aggettivi uno va anteposto e uno posposto al sostantivo di riferimento ...


 Sì, ma è necessariamente così? (lo chiedo da non madrelingua, non per contraddire). Per esempio:

1. Napoli è una città italiana mediterranea
2. Napoli è una mediterranea città italiana
3. Napoli è una italiana città mediterranea

All'orecchio, solo la prima versione mi suona bene (ma posso anche sbagliarmi, ovviamente). Quindi "matematicamente" la esprimerei così: _(città italiana) mediterranea_. Cioè, abbiamo una "_città italiana_" che è _"mediterranea_" (a differenza di altre _città italiane_ che eventualmente non sono _mediteranee _...)

(Forse stilistilisticamente andrebbe meglio "città taliana e mediterranea" ecc., ma non è questa mia domanda)


----------



## dôghen

Ciao Francis
_
normalmente _è così però ripeto si tratta di espressioni abbastanza marcate, ed è comunque una norma _di stile_ non morfologica.

L'accostamento di _due _aggettivi, per essere stilisticamente accettabile, ha delle regole. Negli esempi che tu proponi entrambi gli aggettivi fanno riferimento alla stessa cosa.
 Tu infatti non dici "Napoli è una bella città italiana" o "una famosa città mediterranea" cioè un raddoppiamento aggettivale che informi o esprima un giudizio qualitativo sull'unità sintagmatica "città italiana" o "città mediterranea". 
Dei tuoi tre esempi, gli unici accettabili sono i primi due. Ma entrambe le "collocazioni" ("città italiana mediterranea" e "mediterranea città italiana") sono faticose perché parlano della stessa cosa, la posizione di Napoli, quindi appaiono ridondanti, persino la seconda, che pure rispetterebbe la "regola". Non ho detto che siano agrammaticali, nemmeno quella che contraddirebbe la regola, ma mi sembrano appartenere al novero delle eccezioni se non delle forzature.
E infatti tu stesso dici che l'espressione più naturale sarebbe "italiana e mediterranea".
Quello che dico, insomma è che la struttura di queste espressioni, essendo espressioni marcate, chiama la mobilità, ovvero l'anticipazione dell'aggettivo "nuovo". 
Nessuno ti potrà impedire ovviamente di dire  "Napoli è una città italiana famosa" ma è altrettanto ovvio che la collocazione stilista più largamente accettata e valida sia quella marcata cioè "Napoli è una famosa città italiana". Prova con un po' di collocazioni diverse, credo che converrai che, a parte eccezioni che saranno ben accette, la troverai una norma valida.


----------



## francisgranada

dôghen said:


> ... Negli esempi che tu proponi entrambi gli aggettivi fanno riferimento alla stessa cosa.


 Io formulerei diversamente: entrambi gli aggettivi hanno lo stesso "peso/importanza/valore" (non trovo un termine adeguato ...), per cui è difficile anteporre l'uno e posporre l'altro. (I due aggettivi sicuramente non esprimono la stessa cosa.) 

Un esempio contrario (anche se forse non tipico) per quanto riguarda l'ordine degli aggettivi: _E' una gran bella cosa. _
Entrambi gli aggettivi sono anteposti all'sostantivo. Anche qui: sia _grande _che _bello _viene usato nel senso "figurato", cioè non si tratta delle dimensioni nè della bellezza nel vero senso della parola, per cui sarebbe difficile decidere, quale dei due aggettivi dovrebbe essere anteposto e quale posposto al sostantivo ... 

Insomma, qualche "denominatore comune", anche se non appunto una regola precisa, lo riesco ad immaginare ...


> Tu infatti non dici "Napoli è una bella città italiana" o "una famosa città mediterranea" ...


Perché no? ... Al di là di qualsiasi aspetto stilistico, perché non va bene dire "Napoli è una bella città italiana", se è appunto _questo _che voglio dire? (è una domanda da parte mia). In questo esempio mi pare perfettamente chiaro, perché "bella città italiana" (e no "italiana città bella, italiana bella città, ecc...")


----------



## dôghen

Ciao Francis

non ci siamo capiti, colpa mia: stavo dicendo che tu _non hai detto _"Napoli è una bella città italiana" o "una famosa città mediterranea"(usavo "dici" come presente intemporale) cioè non avevi fatto un esempio coerente con gli usi di cui stiamo parlando ( e che _naturalmente _non starei certo qui a contestare). 
Avevi detto "città italiana mediterranea" che è appunto un esempio che "funziona" poco per i motivi che non sto qui a ripetere.
Anche "gran bella cosa" non funziona però, scusa. Intanto è una collocazione precisa, tu _non puoi dire _(qui sì, prendimi letteralmente) "una bella gran cosa", cioè disporre gli aggettivi diversamente, come invece potresti fare negli esempi in OP. 
Poi "gran" funziona qui come un superlativo non come aggettivo, cioè dicendo "gran bella cosa" tu non stai dicendo che una cosa bella è anche grande (come la cttà italiana che è anche famosa le iniziative imprevedibili ma anche innocenti etc) qui in realtà dici "una cosa _molto _bella. Che è altro da quello di cui stiamo parlando.
Io ti sto solo dicendo quella che, secondo me, è la norma più o meno interiorizzata che si può evidenziare nella formazione del doppio aggettivo, cioè che l'informazione "nuova" e importante, quella meno collocata per intenderci, viene di solito anticipata perché l'altro aggettivo va a formare un unità sintagmatica col sostantivo. 
Ma non sei obbligato a condividerla. Se hai altre idee....


----------



## Sempervirens

Salve a tutti!  Rimetto in circolazione questo filone.  C'è qualcuno che può confermarmi la regola , forse fittizia, che vuole l'aggettivo verbale in ultima posizione rispetto al nome che qualifica, e con altri eventuali aggettivi non verbali, naturalmente escludendo gli stilemi che il tempo e l'uso hanno cristallizzato e fossilizzato?

Es. Un bel libro _interessante_.  Un grande vetro _rotto_.  Una gracile bambina _innocente_.   Che non riuscirei a vederei di buon occhio nelle rispettive forme ;_ Un interessante libro bello; Un rotto vetro grande; Un'innocente bambina gracile. _

Beninteso, si cerca di stabilire se effettivamente ci sono schemi credibili, e non per _giocare agli spadaccini_. Grazie per la vostra collaborazione!

S.V


----------

